# First mount of season



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

nice


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

looks great.


----------



## bounce (Oct 7, 2005)

Great Job


----------



## BOOYAH (Feb 2, 2009)

nice!!!


----------



## GoodC (Mar 2, 2020)

Nice job!


----------



## Darrel ellis (Feb 13, 2020)

Good job


----------



## LIONhunt64 (Mar 10, 2019)

Sweet


----------



## cdw (Mar 8, 2020)

nice looking mount. were was it killed state


----------



## SULLY305 (Feb 23, 2020)

Nice


----------



## Leaf Shaker (Mar 3, 2020)

Great Buck


----------



## diesel350 (Sep 18, 2010)

Awesome!!


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

very nice


----------



## AZsneak (May 17, 2016)

Sweet whitetail


----------



## sonofslinger (May 28, 2020)

Very cool rack. Nice mount.


----------



## Mrobley066 (Sep 21, 2017)

That's a really nice job. Love the cocked ear.


----------

